# Puppy poop half solid half loose



## gho (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi my puppy has been having half solid and half loose stools recently. 

I have been looking for an answer to see what the cause might be? She just had a fecal exam last week and I didnt take her out, so I dont think she "caught" anything within the week.

Could she be allergic to the food/treats? Would this be all loose and not half and half?
Could I be not taking her out enough/or over feeding her? (maybe the soft stool is food in the small intestine)?

Any idea or things to try would be great.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Could be overfeeding if the vet clears her for any parasites. Try cutting back a small amount at a time and see if the stools improve. You might be overdoing it on the treats if you're not factoring those into her daily feeding allotment as well.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

A probiotic might also help to regulate


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

If you change foods, or give lots of treats in addition to food, or give chew toys that are edible... all of these things can result in loose stools.


----------



## gho (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I have been cutting back feeding portion and almost no treats to see if its the food causing it.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

What food are you feeding your dog? It's important that you are feeding your dog puppy food and not adult food. Also the quality of the food, check the ingredients. Try giving your dog a quarter cup of chopped up apple for treat everyday, make her do commands for it (sit stay etc). apple is good for fiber and will help your dogs stool, plus its good for your dog. (Be careful that you dont feed your dog the apple seeds though, your dog wont get sick, but it could get sick over time). I dont think your dog is sick. But im not a professional.


----------

